# Shanghai Winter Cubing Festival 2010



## r_517 (Feb 3, 2010)

I found that there were few threads about the comps in China. So I decided to post some information about them from now on.

This comp is gonna be held on Feb 7th, 2010. Actually I had thought of naming it "Cubing Spring Festival" coz Chinese New Year is just a week after the comp. However some people argued that it is not spring yet, so I decided to name it "Winter Cubing Festival"

The registration has been closed. We received about 130 applications, though half of them will only compete 3*3*3.

There are altogether 14 events this time. 2*2, 3*3, 4*4, 5*5, 6*6, 7*7, BLD, OH, Mega, Pyra, SQ1, Clock, Magic, Master Magic, and we prepared for about 50 timers, so there's no need worrying about the time. The fee varies from 10RMB - 50RMB(approximately 1 - 5 Euros) depending on how many events you are going to participate in.

I along with a couple of high school students organised a WCA comp 5 months ago, so this time the organisation team are more experienced (though I was unable to organise it this time coz I'm in Europe).

(*edit: some people seems unable to participate in this comp so i've deleted their names here)

OK all for this. Just wait and see


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Haiyan Zhuang will with no doubt attend BLD. He just made a 37s solve three days ago in Hangzhou Open, only about 1s slower than the WR now held by himself.



You could also mention that he holds 25 of the top 100 3x3x3 BLD single solves in competition, 14 of the top 25, and 8 of the top 10. 

And also, the 37s solve is actually not his fastest 3x3x3 solve done BLD in competition - he had a 34.90 solve during a regular 3x3x3 round.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 3, 2010)

r_517 said:


> There are altogether 14 events this time. 2*2, 3*3, 4*4, 5*5, 6*6, 7*7, BLD, OH, Mega, Pyra, SQ1, Clock, Magic, Master Magic, and we prepared for about 50 timers, so there's no need worrying about the time.


Woah, 50 timers?! Does that mean 50 actual "stations"?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > There are altogether 14 events this time. 2*2, 3*3, 4*4, 5*5, 6*6, 7*7, BLD, OH, Mega, Pyra, SQ1, Clock, Magic, Master Magic, and we prepared for about 50 timers, so there's no need worrying about the time.
> ...



yep 50 people can compete at the same time. it's hard to find so many judges but we just managed to find so many trained judges 

moreover, if there are vacant places in a certain event, we can hold another event together (such as magic and master magic, megaminx and 5*5, 2*2 and Pyraminx etc) at the same time as long as the WCA delegate permits.


----------



## alabing11 (Feb 5, 2010)

nice,hopefully Ming Zhen could improve his performance in SQ1.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 5, 2010)

alabing11 said:


> nice,hopefully Ming Zhen could improve his performance in SQ1.



yep. he almost reached the world record four days ago. hopefully he would get good luck this time


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 5, 2010)

Ming Zheng is always a tea table


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 5, 2010)

Will Haixu Zhang be joining?


----------



## alabing11 (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think so.He previously said he was kind of busy this weekend.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 5, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Will Haixu Zhang be joining?



he once said that he's gonna go for it but it seemed there was no way for him to buy a ticket to get to Shanghai. any ticket (air/train/ship/shuttle bus) is easy-to-sell things and need to be booked at least three weeks to two months before Spring Festival in China.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 7, 2010)

Comp begins!


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Feb 7, 2010)

New 3x3 BLD WR by Haiyan, 35.91s.


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Feb 7, 2010)

and a 32.27s, break again...


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh dear.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 7, 2010)

lolwat


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoa.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2010)

Haiyan is a beast!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 7, 2010)

lucky day


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 7, 2010)

so...is there a BLD final in the afternoon? 
Haiyan might break WR again at that time~


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 7, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> so...is there a BLD final in the afternoon?
> Haiyan might break WR again at that time~



what about ur 2x2?


----------

